# Anyone Still Using The R.O.P., (Roar Of The Pelican), Set-Up For The Maglite?



## Gene (Mar 14, 2017)

I gave my brother who like most folks isn't into flashlights, a cheap but fairly quality Chinese triple XP-G 3XD cell light. He was so impressed he was going to throw away his 2XD cell Maglite. It is in excellent condition so instead of it going into the trash, I said I would take it.

I was going through some leftover Maglite stuff I had from my old Maglite days and realized I still had a new glass lens and a new MOP metal reflector and a couple of high and low Pelican bulbs. These were left over from a 6XC cell Maglite R.O.P. conversion I did years ago but no longer have.

I realize there are many LED coversions out there for Maglites but most of them are expensive and since I already had most of the parts, I thought I'd use them to convert the 2XD cell Maglite to the old R.O.P. upgrade. I didn't have any 3 or 6 AA to D cell parallel convertors or battery holders so I went on Ebay and a guy was selling 4 of the 3AA to 1XD cell convertors for a measly $6.00 with free shipping so I ordered them and am awaiting their arrival to complete the R.O.P. conversion.

So, are any of you still using the old R.O.P. conversion in any of your Maglites and is it still viable in this day and age of cheap but powerful LED lights?


----------



## nbp (Mar 14, 2017)

I still have my ROP. You can't give em away these days so I just hang on to it and load it with Eneloops every so often for grins. It's still pretty darn bright and throws well so I like it.


----------



## fivemega (Mar 14, 2017)

*I still have and use my 2C ROP HO powered by pair of IMR 18650 with deep tail cap.
I also have 2.5D ROP HO powered by 2S/2P protected 18650 with run time of about 90 minutes.
Excellent color temperature with enough brightness.*


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 14, 2017)

I still keep my blue 2D x 6 Eneloop ROP on top of the fridge and use it often.


----------



## Need a Light? (Mar 14, 2017)

After buying 2 pairs of bulbs for more than I should've when I started the hobby, and flashing them fairly quickly (impatience and hot cells..) I no longer do. 

But to the one LO bulb I had working for a few days, it was one of my favorite 2d setups. 

Now I run an HPR53 and 4nimh in mine, for a less bright, but still capable pencil beam


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi flow 2C here. 18650's and beefed up innerds.

When I absolutely positively need to turn out every porch light on my street... there is no substitute.


----------



## mikevelarde (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm still using my 2D ROP w/ 5mega 6XAA battery adopter.


----------



## sgt253 (Mar 15, 2017)

Yep. My 2x18650 2C li-ion fueled silver ROP is my go to back door light. Ready, willing and able!


----------



## novice (Mar 15, 2017)

I've got a beat-up thrift-store [email protected] with 2x26650. The tailcap doesn't screw down all the way, so I've got a length of bicycle innertube covering the threads to make it a bit more weather resistant.


----------



## Gene (Mar 16, 2017)

Glad to see some folks are still using this old school Mag conversion. It was pretty cool back in the day and still seems viable. If I remember correctly, it was KevinL who came up with it.

Does anyone know of a tube or maybe a piece of pvc or whatever where you could convert it to use 2X18650 cells in this 2XD cell Mag? I've seen a 2X26650 to 2XD cell adapter but I have several good 18650 cells that I'm not using in anything.


----------



## novice (Mar 16, 2017)

Gene, I use a piece of white plastic pipe (pvc? abs?) as a battery sleeve to use 26650 cells in a D-cell [email protected], and it works perfectly. I wonder if you could start with that, and while you are at the hardware store, look into different types of tubing (on reels), or perhaps hose material. In slitting such material down the side, you might be able to find something that would enable you to get the 18650 cells in easily (and still have enough tension to hold them in place), and yet still have it be able to fit in the plastic pipe sleeve. You might want to buy a couple of cheap 1-foot lengths of different possibilities, just so you can take them home, cut them to the right length, slit them open, and experiment to see what fits. Just a thought.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 17, 2017)

On one project for a C sized light I carried the body and a battery with me into the local big box hardware store and found the best compromise possible. 

To go D to 18mm you may need to do a sleeve inside a sleeve.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 17, 2017)

still have one, but do not use it, it sits on a shelf collects dust. i still use my mag 85 with FM deep reflector. i actually stopped using rop as soon as i build mag 85.

still have 2 spare rop ho bulbs, if anyone is interested. would trade it for 1185 bulb.


----------



## Gene (Mar 17, 2017)

novice said:


> Gene, I use a piece of white plastic pipe (pvc? abs?) as a battery sleeve to use 26650 cells in a D-cell [email protected], and it works perfectly. I wonder if you could start with that, and while you are at the hardware store, look into different types of tubing (on reels), or perhaps hose material. In slitting such material down the side, you might be able to find something that would enable you to get the 18650 cells in easily (and still have enough tension to hold them in place), and yet still have it be able to fit in the plastic pipe sleeve. You might want to buy a couple of cheap 1-foot lengths of different possibilities, just so you can take them home, cut them to the right length, slit them open, and experiment to see what fits. Just a thought.





bykfixer said:


> On one project for a C sized light I carried the body and a battery with me into the local big box hardware store and found the best compromise possible.
> 
> To go D to 18mm you may need to do a sleeve inside a sleeve.



Yes, I thought about just taking the the body and a cell with me to a hardware store and finding something that I could use and thanks for the input gents. The sleeve inside a sleeve bykfixer is always an option and thanks.

I'm such a dummy because the 3XAA to 1XD cell adapters I ordered from Ebay arrived but they are wired in parallel and not in series so they're useless in this application. They're pretty darn quality and the seller also sells them wired in series so I ordered another set since they're only $5.00 for 4 of them.


----------



## fivemega (Mar 17, 2017)

Gene said:


> 3XAA to 1XD cell adapters I ordered from Ebay arrived but they are wired in parallel.


*You can use 3 IMR 14500 in each adapter.
BTW, even if they are connected in series, pulling over 4 Amps from those cheap adapters are not recommended.*


----------



## Minimoog (Mar 18, 2017)

I built my own with added bits from the CPF experts. Heat sink for the bulb, tailcap mod, resistance fixes, FM deep reflector and topped off with Sony VTC6 batteries. It's a really great light, up there with the best.


----------



## Gene (Mar 18, 2017)

fivemega said:


> *You can use 3 IMR 14500 in each adapter.
> BTW, even if they are connected in series, pulling over 4 Amps from those cheap adapters are not recommended.*



Thanks for that fivemega but these adapters are surprisingly well built but I'll keep that in mind. If this thing blows up, I'm only out a few bucks. . By the way, I've owned many of your great creations over the years.


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 19, 2017)

One of my favorite lights is a 2c ROP low with a fivemega lop reflector. I made sure to order a few extra sets of bulbs before they went out of production.i use it at least once a week.


----------



## Need a Light? (Mar 19, 2017)

Gonna use my 2D mag for my walk tonight to see if I like the form enough to warrant sourcing another pelican bulb. 


...Granted it's on 2 D NiCD cells, with a 2v 1.2A bulb, but it's pretty white and focuses well, so I like it.


----------



## Gene (Mar 23, 2017)

Received the 3XAA in series adapters a couple of days ago. Been playing with the Maglite since. The beam seems more yellow than I remember in my 6XC Mag with the R.O.P. conversion and I don't like warm or neutral beams, (I'm one of the few who prefer CW), but it's a heck of a lot brighter than stock and no issues so far. It might be that these cheap adapters are not as efficient as expensive adapters but this whole experiment is to go on the cheap. 

I ordered 6 IMR Fandyfire 14500's from Mtnelectronics who I trust for very cheap, (6 for $19.00 and change), and will try them out with the parallel adapters to see if the beam might be whiter and brighter.

All in all, good results on the cheap...so far!


----------



## Gene (Mar 27, 2017)

The IMR 14500's arrived today. Popped them in the charger and charged them up. Put them in the 3AA to D parallel adapters and put them in the Mag. WOW! 😃 Now this is more like it! At least twice as bright as the Eneloops in the series adapters and pure white. No yellow at all. This thing now is a great light and also throws much further. As FM warned, I just hope these inexpensive adapters hold up.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 28, 2017)

I dabbled with a couple of basic hotwires back in the day, but I always felt that the basic ROP was the best of the breed.
A bit of disapointment that the 2xAA Mini-maglite never got the ROP treatment after IMR14500 cells were released - would have been a perfect pairing. :-/


----------



## Gene (Mar 28, 2017)

Kestrel said:


> I dabbled with a couple of basic hotwires back in the day, but I always felt that the basic ROP was the best of the breed...



I tend to agree. It was the best and simplest Mag conversion that really made the Mag a powerhouse. 

It's funny because when I joined CPF over 16 years ago, it was basically a couple hundred of us discussing how to make our Maglites better. Even though there was mostly red LED technology around since the 1960's, (I purchased a Tekna keychain light with a red LED in 1980), white LED lights were still in the future. 

Like computers, how far LED technology has come in 16 years!


----------



## fivemega (Mar 28, 2017)

Gene said:


> The IMR 14500's arrived today. Popped them in the charger and charged them up. Put them in the 3AA to D parallel adapters and put them in the Mag. WOW!  Now this is more like it! At least twice as bright as the Eneloops in the series adapters and pure white. No yellow at all.


*This is because parallel adapters have more solid connections compare to series therefore less resistant. 
Enjoy it.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Gene (Apr 1, 2017)

fivemega said:


> *You can use 3 IMR 14500 in each adapter.*



Thanks so much for this tip FM! It's working out great. You really know your stuff!

By the way, FM, do you know if there is a substitute bulb you can use in place of the 3854H, (ROP HI), or 3854L, (ROP LOW), bulbs? Thanks.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 2, 2017)

This is still my go-to under-bead bump-in-the-night light, since the batteries are always full and it's lighter than anything else in its class.

Thanks, Fivemega, for making the hardware work.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 2, 2017)

Gene said:


> By the way, FM, do you know if there is a substitute bulb you can use in place of the 3854H, (ROP HI), or 3854L, (ROP LOW), bulbs? Thanks.



*Unfortunately, not many option for PR based bulbs but closest match to ROP LO is WA1274 with good bulb life and closest match to ROP HO is 5761 which may run extremely hard close to instaflash.
Bi pin sockets are available at this time.*


----------



## Gene (Apr 5, 2017)

fivemega said:


> *Unfortunately, not many option for PR based bulbs but closest match to ROP LO is WA1274 with good bulb life and closest match to ROP HO is 5761 which may run extremely hard close to instaflash.
> Bi pin sockets are available at this time.*



Thanks for that FM. Do still have the bi pin sockets for sale?


----------



## fivemega (Apr 5, 2017)

Gene said:


> Do still have the bi pin sockets for sale?


*Currently, these are available to use with G4 and G6.35 bulbs.
You can also use these with all M*g "C" and "D" if you like to use G4 and keep original cam action focusability.*


----------



## Gene (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks FM for all you're input here. You will always be the Ican king and I probably bought this glass lens and reflector from you all those years ago. It's amazing to think I've been on CPF for over 16 years!

I'm probably boring everybody with this ROP thread but I'm really thrilled resurrecting this again. I'm telling you, it has been a pleasure to have a couple of parts left where I could make this light.

I have many up to date modern LED lights but I have to tell you, this still is a great light and now, one of my favorites after all these years! It's just too bad that these ROP bulbs aren't available anymore. 

I remembered after the ROP rage started, an obscure member here tried selling high quality ROP highly reflective stickers. I bought 2 low and 2 high stickers and he couldn't sell them so he quit. I attached one to my light. Fond memories!


----------



## rebelbayou (Apr 7, 2017)

My R.O.P. "C" size mag with 2 18650 and a 3854H is still my favorite "go to" light when I am looking for my dog late at night when he runs off in the woods chasing raccoons or who knows what. His dark brown color shows up so much better with an incandescent than an LED. The light also just seems to fit my hand.


----------



## Illum (Apr 7, 2017)

Still have mine. FM MOP, FM 6AA to 2D holder, High lamp in socket, Low lamp in TC. Borofloat window... nearly mint black 2D. Modern day standards this is rather dim... but still fun. I run the MN10 for fun nowadays... in a Solarforce 2x18650 body, LF C2M adapter, Surefire M3 head. Its bright... but no longer hold its own against the LED.


----------



## Gene (Apr 8, 2017)

rebelbayou said:


> ...His dark brown color shows up so much better with an incandescent than an LED. The light also just seems to fit my hand.



I totally agree. I have a small thermometer outside and when I shine one of my powerful newer LED lights on it at night to read the temperature, I can barely read it. When I shine the ROP on it, I can easily read it. The color rendition using this is amazing.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 8, 2017)

We're not bored Gene. Not at all. 

Good topic here in the same-ole-same-old world of lumen wars flashion lights. 
ROP was the Dale Earhardt of flashlights. I'm intimidated every time I hit the on switch.
(Star Trek Scotty voice) "Captain, she's gonna blow!"...


----------



## Gene (Apr 8, 2017)

That's funny bykfixer and thanks! Sometimes old is new. 



bykfixer said:


> We're not bored Gene. Not at all.
> 
> Good topic here in the same-ole-same-old world of lumen wars flashion lights.
> ROP was the Dale Earhardt of flashlights. I'm intimidated every time I hit the on switch.
> (Star Trek Scotty voice) "Captain, she's gonna blow!"...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 8, 2017)

I recently found my ROP set up 2 cell mag with spacer for two 18650's. Has all of the resistance mods, LOP reflector, and pyrex window. Now I have to find some of my ROP bulbs.

Bill


----------



## swampgator (Apr 29, 2017)

I wish I'd bought a lot bulbs before they went away...
My 2C running on 18650s is one of my go-to lights. 

Oddly enough, a local Radio Shack is liquidating. Picked up a couple 19ah D sized Lithiums for next to nothing. 
Plan to use these in a 2D ROP Low.


----------



## Illum (Apr 30, 2017)

swampgator said:


> I wish I'd bought a lot bulbs before they went away...
> My 2C running on 18650s is one of my go-to lights.
> 
> Oddly enough, a local Radio Shack is liquidating. Picked up a couple 19ah D sized Lithiums for next to nothing.
> Plan to use these in a 2D ROP Low.




those... are probably lithium thionyl chloride cells made by SAFT... memory protection batteries. If you look up the MSDS you'll probably see that the capacity rating is designed for a tiny current load. I don't recommend using them for any high drain applications if that is the case... you'll also notice they get really hot in output currents above 500mA
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?165449-Lithium-D-s-anyone-use
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?266635-Lithium-D-size-batteries
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...5-Expected-runtime-on-SAFT-LS-17500-primaries
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?250219-battery-explosion-it-was-too-close


----------



## fivemega (Apr 30, 2017)

swampgator said:


> Picked up a couple 19ah D sized Lithiums for next to nothing.
> Plan to use these in a 2D ROP Low.


*As mentioned above, those are not lithium-ion and not suitable for high current application ROP which requires 4~4.4 Amps.
If you are looking for high capacity small 2D size ROP, pair of these will provide over an hour of ROP 3854 HO 
If you need longer run time, 2P,2S 18650 in 2.5D will run for close to 100 minutes.
If you need even longer run time, then 4P,2S 18650 Elephant II is your choice.*


----------



## swampgator (May 2, 2017)

Ilum and FM, thanks. I didn't even look at the package.

I guess I'll just run a KRP118 with them.


----------



## novice (May 2, 2017)

I am completely unfamiliar with the KRP118. I just did a CPF search and there isn't much. Has anyone overdriven them at 7.4 volts, and do they have any figures? I have two Li-ions in my ROP. Thanks!


----------



## fivemega (May 3, 2017)

*KRP118 is a 6 cell (7.2 V, 4W) bulb which works fine with two Li-ions.
Not as bright as ROP low but just an option running at spect.
3853 LO is still obtainable and is brighter than any KPR bulb with 2 Li-ions.
Pack of 3853 contains LO and HO bulbs.*


----------



## novice (May 3, 2017)

Thank you very much, Fivemega. I have some ROP bulbs, but was curious about the KRP118, and they are very affordable, so I will probably pick up a few to try them out. At their decreased output, they should give some decent runtime. I will have to compare them with some HPX-53 I have kicking around somewhere, which I was disappointed by.


----------



## Greenbean (Feb 10, 2018)

I need to dig out my 2D mags and my old 4C, I’m really wanting to put three 26650s in my old 4C. They fit and I want nice powerful Incan in it!

I know the 3x is to much but 2x powers some of my bulbs well.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 10, 2018)

fivemega said:


> *
> 3853 LO is still obtainable and is brighter than any KPR bulb with 2 Li-ions.
> Pack of 3853 contains LO and HO bulbs.*



I tried those. Not bad, not bad at all. Not ROP bright, but still respectable if you're on the wrong end of the beam.


----------



## etc (Mar 20, 2018)

what a blast from the past not to mention a necrobump.
I remember reading about both ROP and Mag85 (never had either) circa 2007 and thought, wow. Because at the time, the hot items were LED Mags that got something like 60 lumens and a hot LED mod was 160-200 lumens. And ROP, etc walked all over them.

Look how things have changed, a modern Hound Dog or analogous is the same lumens or more, runtime is better than 20 minutes and the module life is infinite. Actually 1000-1200 lumens is no longer special. To impress me, you would need 10,000 lumens and that too is easier to achieve going the LED route.

Thanks for the valuable perspective.

Wouldn't mind having one for the antique value, like a museum piece.


----------



## mamelo (Mar 20, 2018)

etc said:


> what a blast from the past not to mention a necrobump.
> I remember reading about both ROP and Mag85 (never had either) circa 2007 and thought, wow. Because at the time, the hot items were LED Mags that got something like 60 lumens and a hot LED mod was 160-200 lumens. And ROP, etc walked all over them.
> 
> Look how things have changed, a modern Hound Dog or analogous is the same lumens or more, runtime is better than 20 minutes and the module life is infinite. Actually 1000-1200 lumens is no longer special. To impress me, you would need 10,000 lumens and that too is easier to achieve going the LED route.
> ...



I still have mine seated nearby the entry door and use it on occasion. It is not for the reliability nor runtime nor amount of light in absolute terms but for the best quality light mankind or nature have invented, the light it produces is modern as no LED compares to the sun, a wooden fire, a burning candle or a glowing wire, it is ancient not antique and this kind of light will be there billions of years from now when LEDs will long have passed...:candle:

The LEDs and especially the Malkoffs (which I'm a fanboy of) have their place though...:thumbsup:


----------



## My3kidsfather (Aug 17, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> We're not bored Gene. Not at all.
> 
> Good topic here in the same-ole-same-old world of lumen wars flashion lights.
> ROP was the Dale Earhardt of flashlights. I'm intimidated every time I hit the on switch.
> (Star Trek Scotty voice) "Captain, she's gonna blow!"...



still have my ROP in my car’s door, ready to light up the need f the moment. Still bright and reliable in a mag 2C.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 18, 2018)

Recently my brother gave me a vaper and said "you're going to need high output batteries". I pulled out my ROP and showed him the ones that light it up. 

He laughed and said "what kinda light bulb needs 35 amp batteries?" I replaced them in the light and turned it on. He laughed and said "geez that'll turn off street lights" lol.

I showed him a before after photo of the next door neighbors porch light being ROP'd. (ie turned off by the beams brightness on the photo sensor)


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 29, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Recently my brother gave me a vaper and said "you're going to need high output batteries". I pulled out my ROP and showed him the ones that light it up.
> 
> He laughed and said "what kinda light bulb needs 35 amp batteries?" I replaced them in the light and turned it on. He laughed and said "geez that'll turn off street lights" lol.
> 
> I showed him a before after photo of the next door neighbors porch light being ROP'd. (ie turned off by the beams brightness on the photo sensor)



Great job! Incan's still kick ***!


----------



## Minimoog (Nov 5, 2018)

Are the Low bulbs still available? I am after a couple of Low output R.O.P. bulbs, but being in the UK makes shopping a bit trickier. I'm using a 6D Mag Xenon lamp at the moment, as the FM reflector I use has a smaller hole which won't accept normal Krypton lamps.

The High bulbs work well with Sony VTC6 cells, white and punchy, my sort of incan.


----------

